# where can i get cheap dubia roaches?



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

hi, i was wondering where i could get cheap dubia roaches


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/351057-dubia-roaches-colonies-sale.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/331260-live-food-just-1-60-a.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/318039-roaches-sale.html

Or try reading through this:

Food Classifieds - Reptile Forums UK

Ive used all three links at the top, and can vouch for each seller :2thumb:

Hope this helps you out : victory:


----------

